# Water Heater Bypass



## davidtinahawley (Aug 14, 2007)

We have a 2007 21RS. I want to put in a water heater bypass, but it looks cramped.

I don't even see the inlet / outlet piping. Anyone else put one in this ?

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All Outbacks come with the bypass already installed. It will be in the bottom line going into the water heater.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

It is a small white valve about 1" long (designed by Gilligan). It should be down near the floor. Like CamperAndy says - all OB have them (at least all 07s will).


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

[quote name='daslobo777' date='Apr 7 2008, 10:38 PM' post='284579']
It is a small white valve about 1" long (designed by Gilligan). It should be down near the floor. Like CamperAndy says - all OB have them (at least all 07s will).
[/quo

I have an '07 and just turned the bypass valve for the first time yesterday. Just make sure that you have those stupid square screw bits to take the screws out that get into the pump area. Everything else on the TT is phillips it seems. Luckily I had full access to a shop yesterday for our first night in the OB!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah X3. Mines an 05 and came with it standard. Where your inside access to heater is. Not on the outside panel.


----------

